# GUI tool to view TCP-UDP connections live?



## fufukauliza (Jul 21, 2022)

Hello everybody,

as per object can you advise me if it exists between the ports or that I can download a software with a graphical interface elsewhere to view in real time the active connections basically for the TCP and UDP protocols?

Thank you all.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2022)

defacto standard tool: net/wireshark


----------



## fufukauliza (Jul 21, 2022)

I know Wireshark, thanks.
I needed something different much more basic a graphical interface for sockstat.


----------



## mer (Jul 21, 2022)

fufukauliza said:


> I know Wireshark, thanks.
> I needed something different much more basic a graphical interface for sockstat.


something more than running sockstat in a terminal window?


----------



## fufukauliza (Jul 21, 2022)

Yes, let's say something so that maybe it even has a DNS resolver:









						TCPView for Windows - Windows Sysinternals
					

Active socket command-line viewer.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 21, 2022)

I just going to propose to use `systat -netstat` but it look likes it have problem in 13.1R


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2022)

Not really a GUI, more a TUI, but net/trafshow?


----------



## mer (Jul 21, 2022)

there is a https://www.freshports.org/net/tcpview may not be the same thing


----------



## fufukauliza (Jul 21, 2022)

mer said:


> mer said:
> 
> 
> > there is a https://www.freshports.org/net/tcpview may not be the same thing


Yes, it's not the same, it's a graphical interface to the tcpdump packet sniffing tool.
Thanks anyway for the report, he will also be very useful.


----------

